# Do you wear a helmet?



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

How many of you wear a helmet/riding hat while riding? At our yard we have to wear a hat while mounted.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep. We aren't required to, but I do about 99% of the time. There was that random moment the other day that I forgot to put it on for a 5 minute jump back in the saddle to work on something moment. I am finally getting used to the way it feels now and don't notice it as much.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have one on 100% times after my saddle broke and I was thrown off the horse.


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

I would literally never even consider not wearing a helmet while riding. That's just asking for bad karma in my opinion!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yep. always. love my helmet.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't, and never have, never having been made too when I was a kid, growing up on the "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger theory". 
If I was raised to wear a helmet, I probably would but now it's something that doesn't even cross my mind, and I've had some pretty intense wrecks. 
I should, but I don't.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mostly. Depends on the horse & where I'm going and what I'm doing.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes I do


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

No I don't. I actually bought one but, just never could get used to it. It actually interfered with my riding because it felt so unnatural and was always messing with it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm an always person, just feels wrong to ride without one


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Always


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes. 100% of the time now.
I rode western for 10 years and never wore one. Wasn't made to made one as a kid either and rode more places then any other kid I knew.
After I switched to english and got used to wearing it, I don't even think to not wear one now. It is every bit the part of things just like boots. 
I like my noggin the way it is.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Like so many from my generation, I never wore one, or gave it a consideration. That changed after purchasing my horses and bringing them home. I ride alone, out on the trail, and hubby made me promise to always wear one. Felt strange at first, but now it feels strange without one. Just part of the equipment I guess. :wink:


----------



## Blaze (Apr 21, 2012)

I usually don't wear one riding around at home. I did wear it not too long ago when riding at home because she hasn't run in a long time and I didn't know how she was going to react.

I always wear one when showing, required or not.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

My horses are good and broke, and don't crash me into things. So no


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes I do. I'm just too in to self preservation not to.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

After a nasty accident a few years ago where I landed headfirst into a granite wall which cracked my helmet down the middle (let alone what it might've done to my head!) and I spent several days in hospital, I would never ride without one. Accidents happen, and as I owe my life to one I won't risk being without one!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> My horses are good and broke, and don't crash me into things. So no


just because your horses are good and broke, there is always a chance something could spook your horse and you could have a nasty fall


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

36 years of riding and have only ridden twice without one. One was due to the fact that another girls was asking me why I was wearing a helmet...that peer pressure thing, and the second time was a month or so back when I got distracted and just plain forgot to put it on...immediately got off once I realized, amazing how funny it feels not to wear one when you are so used to it. I too have had a fall or two where my helmet saved my head, one fall that actually shattered the colored shell on the back of the helmet..(it was a Troxel).

Regardless, at our barn anyone who is mounted is required to wear a helmet.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> just because your horses are good and broke, there is always a chance something could spook your horse and you could have a nasty fall


Or even simply trip.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Always, Always, Always - with a capital A!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I think there's situations in which helmets are ok

1. Kids or beginners that can't ride

2. Doing dangerous things like jumping or racing

3. Riding crazy horses


Other than that, riding's really safe. I feel safer on my horses than I do driving, and I don't wear a helmet driving


----------



## ThisHorseGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

Rarely. The one time I've worn it in the past 5 years was the one time I've come off. So I was glad to be wearing it then, since I landed on my head. But I can't get into the habit. It's definately a personal issue for each rider.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I always use one in competition. When I'm riding at home, if I'm on my spooky gelding, I'll wear one and after an accident on my mare where I got a hoof to one side of my head, and a giant dirt clump to my temple, I'll always use one on her. If I'm on my old schoolmaster, I don't.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll be honest, no.
Not that an accident can't happen but I rarely do anything other than walk/trot and haven't been thrown in almost 22 years.
I bought one that didn't fit properly and I hated it, couldn't return it so I sold it to a friend. For my kid, 100% of the time.
I'm shopping but I doubt I'll use it much if at all.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, every time, with the exception of hopping on my older gelding with a halter to bring him in from the pasture on occasion. I work with too many unpredictable horses to not wear one.


----------



## corymbia (Jul 6, 2011)

I always wear one. Have had two nasty falls in the past five years where the helmet made the difference between quite severe concussion and permanent brain damage. One fall was off a TB during trackwork and the other off a 12.2hh pony who took fright at something and bucked and bolted with no warning. In both cases my head hit the ground first.

Head trauma is the leading cause of death in horse riding accidents, and a recent review of horse riding fatalities in Europe, the US and Australia found that horse riding results in more fatalities and severe injuries per hour of participation than motorcross and motorcycle racing.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, I do. After I learned to ride on my own I stopped wearing one except for showing, but when I was thrown from a horse and saw his hoof an inch away from my face, I've worn one ever since.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Absolutely, every time. If I ever forget my helmet at home, I would not ride. I also wear a seat belt, even if just driving up the street.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Every time, it's a rule at my barn & I wouldn't want to ride without one.

Ever since my first fall, I don't feel safe without it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Not as much as I should... last time I wore one I was getting onto the 18HH thoroughbred at the barn who hadn't been ridden in 3 months and I didn't feel like lunging.

When I started riding they just threw us on the horses in halters wearing sneakers and let us ride off alone (which in retrospect is really a bad idea for a young beginner haha) So I just never really think about it.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep sure do, being a english rider though it has always been something I have done so just do without a second thought, and a properly fit helmet is extremely comfortable and you forget it's even there!


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes. Since im doing trackwork, I have to wear one. If I fall off and get a brain injury etc and wasnt wearing a helmet, well not only would I get the blame but so would the stable. 

The only time I dont wear a helmet is when we wade horses at the beach. These horses I trust and basically I only get on just before we go into the water and off as soon as we get out.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Always .... on my motorcycle. Never ..... on my horse.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Yep.. All the time. I understand that a helmet isn't going to stop, say, my neck breaking, but at least it can (usually) protect my head from an injury.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I think there's situations in which helmets are ok
> 
> 1. Kids or beginners that can't ride
> 
> ...


Tell that to a family who lost their daughter,wife,mom 
a lady who is very knowledgeable horse woman dies after she fell off her her horse she was riding she hit her head and was wearing a helmet too

You are very naive when it comes to horses 
there is no such thing as a dead broke horse 
all horses can spook trip, fall 

well I hope nothing ever happens to you 

I have seen some nasty falls off good riding horses


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I rode many decades without wearing a helmet & though I hit the dirt many times I never hit my head.
About a year ago I realized how lucky I had been & started to think that my luck would someday run out. I also thought of my family & friends & how important I am to them. I also realized that without me this farm wouldn't be...so I started wearing a helmet, not all the time but I'm getting better.
As I get older my reflexes may not be as quick as they were.
I'll be wearing one now, not for me so much as for the people & animals I love. (the thought of loved ones wiping my butt because I didn't wear a helmet is a big deciding factor too).


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> Tell that to a family who lost their daughter,wife,mom
> a lady who is very knowledgeable horse woman dies after she fell off her her horse she was riding she hit her head and was wearing a helmet too
> 
> You are very naive when it comes to horses
> ...


Totally right. Personally I don't get on my horse without a helmet even though she's pretty safe, you just never know - it only takes the horse to trip and you could be flung off. I have both a hat and a body protector that I wear.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> well I hope nothing ever happens to you


Thanks I hope nothing happens to you too. I been lucky. I never been killed in my life


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a friend who got her hair caught in a tree branch & it pulled her right off her horse, only her tip toes were touching the ground & she was stuck. Funniest thing I ever saw.
She now wears a helmet & is not as fun to ride with.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Today my helmet protected my head- from the rain! I don't feel right riding without a helmet, every ride, every time, except in western classes at a show, my vanity takes over, I wear a quality beaver felt to compliment my outfit, calculated risk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Thanks I hope nothing happens to you too. I been lucky. I never been killed in my life


well if you had been killed you would not be here 
would you 
You are naive


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

It's a joke


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Well some people don't see it that way


----------



## Candie (Apr 8, 2012)

*Do you wear a helmet*

Only when I am competing, or it was the rule to wear one when you pony at a racetrack.....


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

Always. Got the most comfortable helmet and I spent good $ on it so I would love to wear it. And I do! It is required for Endurance races, and I just got used to it. Now I love it.

It is also nice because it protects my head from the low lying branchlets ... instead of smacking my face I tuck my chin and they hit my helmet! 

I have not, however, found anything that protects from spider webs across the trail, except having a friend come with me and ride first ... but I think she's on to me now ...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I always wear a helmet, I bring it with me everywhere that I expect to ride. Having a proper fitting helmet is very important as if it is ill-fitting, it will give you headaches, cause rubs, or just not offer any form of protection from falling or any other head injuries. Or if it's too tight, it could cut off your breathing airways (had this nearly happen to a child at the barn with a new set of volunteers... ugh!)

Big advocate for wearing helmets. It does not give me any extra courage to do stupid things or try something that is dangerous.. it keeps me protected like pads for football or knee pads for skating.

I have a scenario that may change your mind.

I once was bucked off of a green horse. Landed square on the top of my head, intense neck pain. Could turn my head fine, but looking up or down killed.

Went to the Dr. and found out I had a sprained neck. Had I not been wearing my helmet, my neck would have broken rather than simply pulled. 

I am not kidding, not exaggerating. I could have been paralyzed, but I'm not. And so I wear my helmet.

And I'm not selling anything either!



caseymyhorserocks said:


> I understand that a helmet isn't going to stop, say, my neck breaking, but at least it can (usually) protect my head from an injury.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I wear a helmet majority of the time. While I think that everyone should wear a helmet, I do not force it down people's throat or use peer pressure against them if they aren't wearing one. I will tell a person under 18 to grab a helmet though. I wear a helmet 99% of the time. I don't wear a helmet if I am showing western and I have a cowboy hat on (which is not very often, maybe once a year), or if I am on my old mare and I am in the yard just letting her graze. I will just sit on her back and read a book while she grazes, or slowly moses around. I know that it can be dangerous, since every horse is unpredictable, but its a risk that I am ok with taking


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"Had I not been wearing my helmet, my neck would have broken rather than simply pulled."

I know of no evidence to suggest a helmet prevents neck injuries.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> "Had I not been wearing my helmet, my neck would have broken rather than simply pulled."
> 
> I know of no evidence to suggest a helmet prevents neck injuries.


Then you are welcome to speak to my doctor back in CO lol

But seriously, I can't give you any studies or "evidence" but I'm sure I'm not the only one.

And I'm not saying they WILL save you from a broken neck, but I am telling you that I was pretty dang lucky with mine.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Unless the helmet wraps around the neck, there is no mechanism for a helmet to protect the neck. Concussion? You bet! In theory, depending on helmet shape and impact angle, it could make a neck injury more likely, but I just don't see how it can save one's neck.

Either way, glad you came out OK. My only bad fall came during a dismount, and I was wearing a baseball cap. My noggin landed about 12 inches from a bunch of 12-18 inch jagged rocks, which is why I now normally wear a helmet. Always, on a trail around here!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> Unless the helmet wraps around the neck, there is no mechanism for a helmet to protect the neck. Concussion? You bet! In theory, depending on helmet shape and impact angle, it could make a neck injury more likely, but I just don't see how it can save one's neck.
> 
> Either way, glad you came out OK. My only bad fall came during a dismount, and I was wearing a baseball cap. My noggin landed about 12 inches from a bunch of 12-18 inch jagged rocks, which is why I now normally wear a helmet. Always, on a trail around here!


Agreed, I just got really lucky. 

Ouch... yeah that would seriously hurt. I can't image he pain from landing on sharp rocks. Jealous of your trail riding, need to hit some up when I get back home.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Nine times out of ten I am wearing my helmet. I only got one noggin and I really don't want to lose it!

My helmet is comfortable, light, breathable, and doesn't look goofy. I forget it's even there so it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I grew up in Europe and a helmet was required at every single barn I rode. So yes, I've been trained to wear one. I understand the desire to ride horses with the wind in your hair, but got a reminder why I don't just recently.
We were out in the mountains last year, and an older, very experienced outfitter was riding his horse down a slope to the river (in a cowboy hat). Horse slipped, guy came off, and when the horse got back up it stepped on the guy's head. He was hauled out in an emergency helicopter and the last thing we heard was that he'll probably have permanent brain damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pen (Apr 26, 2012)

I always choose to wear a hat. It only takes a few seconds to put it on and that could potentially save your life. Even if I was going to do something on a horse that I knew well and was really well behaved for 5 minutes I would still put it on, because in reality none of us really know what is going to happen and personally I wouldn't want to take that risk.

Also, mine is really comfortable and I don't even realise I have it on.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

I wouldn't feel safe without a riding hat to be honest. I don't know anyone personally that rides without one.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol:ALWAYS...I actually am partial to my head with no cracks in it.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yea me too


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

boldstart said:


> The only time I dont wear a helmet is when we wade horses at the beach. These horses I trust and basically I only get on just before we go into the water and off as soon as we get out.


Good point...can't say as I would have one on either in that circumstance if we were getting into water deep enough.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Nope, never. I've worn a helmet twice, once was my first time on a horse for a trail ride and the other was my first two jumps (before I took it off). If I have a choice, I will either not ride at all or know that I can fiddle with it and basically ignore the horse and still stay on. They make me claustrophobic, and they feel completely unnatural. I don't normally ride motorbikes either, because of the helmet.
I will gladly hop on a horse someone is having an issue with helmetless before I'll get on a deadbroke schoolmaster with a helmet. I need to focus on the horse I'm riding, not what is on my head. I learned quite a bit about how to fall so that my head -doesn't- hit the ground, and it's always worked for me. Yeah, maybe my luck will run out at some point, but that's a risk I'm willing to take. I'm sure I'll also be forced to ride with a helmet to do something I really want to do (college), but I'll lay any amount of money down that I won't be near as skilful as I am without one.
But, that's my personal view, and I highly doubt anyone is going to change it. I know I have people that I care about and those that care about me, but sometimes horses are slightly above them (maybe that sounds messed up, but regardless, it's still true for me) and I need my time to be able to relax with just me and the horse, no helmet bothering me and hindering my de-stress time. I sure as hell hope I don't have a really bad fall and get a head injury so that I can't do what I want with certain people I care about/that care about me, but it's a risk I am more than willing to take.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Helmets have really changed in the years as well. When I first started riding in the early 80s, helmets didn't have harnesses and were made of simple fiberglass. When I think back on it they were essentially useless due to the fact that anytime I took a fall, the impact on the ground, no matter where I actually hit, always had the helmet flying off.

There was an older gentleman that competed at the Grand Prix level back then, can't remember his name specifically but his "handle" was the galloping grandfather. His signature move after completing a round of fences was to take off his helmet while the horse was still at a hand gallop after they passed the final timer. You wouldn't see that today with the harness..at least not as quickly.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Iseul said:


> I will gladly hop on a horse someone is having an issue with helmetless before I'll get on a deadbroke schoolmaster with a helmet. I need to focus on the horse I'm riding, not what is on my head. I know I have people that I care about and those that care about me. I sure as hell hope I don't have a really bad fall and get a head injury so that I can't do what I want with certain people I care about/that care about me, but it's a risk I am more than willing to take.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We have a trainer at the barn who said something very similar. He was always one to get on any horse at any time, no helmet, and push them over jumps or whatever the training problem was at the time and I watched him ride some pretty obnoxious horses. Still, he is a very skilled rider and came thorugh unscathed.

When I had the fall that shattered my helmet, I showed it to him as it was sort of a running game that I would teasingly harass him about not wearing a helmet. He told me that if he died while riding than he would die doing something he loved.

He got married last year and took a fall not too soon afterwards and smacked his head against a jump standard..not particularly hard (He lost momentum in the fall), gave him a bump is all, but from then onward you never see him on a horse without a helmet, even the most mild of school horses, and he isn't so quick to go out and do an immediate full correction session on a horse who is being a nit. He'll take the time to go down a training level for a few days before pushing the issue again, which has gotten better results in the long run.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> There was an older gentleman that competed at the Grand Prix level back then, can't remember his name specifically but his "handle" was the galloping grandfather. His signature move after completing a round of fences was to take off his helmet while the horse was still at a hand gallop after they passed the final timer. You wouldn't see that today with the harness..at least not as quickly.


Found him...Harry De Layer.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

No I don't wear a helmet. I am fully aware of the consequences of not wearing one and simply choose not to. I do not think of myself as indestructible nor less prone to a head injury than anyone else.

People may argue that family members would be devastated if I was lost to a horse accident. Surely they would, but they would understand that I would be much happier losing my life to a horse related accident rather rotting in a hospital bed of cancer or some other bed ridden disease. And if I was to become a vegetable from an accident whether it be horse, truck or slipping in my kitchen and required machines to keep me alive, I give them the permission to pull the plug. I would not want to be a burden financially or emotionally on making that decision.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes I do wear a helmet. Occasionally I don't, like when I got on my friends pony the other day.. But I know him, he's the laziest **** thing out there.

The only other horse I ever even thought about getting on with no helmet was my old mare Bubbles, and my mini Gemma (lets face it I don't have far to fall :lol


----------



## Flashboy2011 (Apr 2, 2012)

I always wear one because I ride younger horses or I ride bareback. So yes, i always ride one.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Then you are welcome to speak to my doctor back in CO lol
> 
> But seriously, I can't give you any studies or "evidence" but I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> And I'm not saying they WILL save you from a broken neck, but I am telling you that I was pretty dang lucky with mine.


The helmet stopped you from breaking your skull. They can't prevent your neck hyperflexing or extending or getting pile driven & that's what breaks necks. No studies needed, look what the helmet actually covers. Christopher Reeves was wearing a helmet


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I use to not wear it once and a while, but after my first fall when I was wearing a helmet, the foam went from a 1 inch thick to less than a 1/4 of a inch thick. And shattering the plastic on both sides, removing the chin buckles. I had landed head than shoulders first at a fast racing trot, when my saddle fell apart in a freak accident. I don't know I would have been able to get up as quickly as I did if I hadn't been wearing one, the person with me at the time said they thought I had broke my neck too. 

I always wear one.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I think there's situations in which helmets are ok
> 
> 1. Kids or beginners that can't ride
> 
> ...


She's definitely not a kid or a beginner who can't ride. In fact, she's a world class rider who has represented the US in international competition many times over. 

She wasn't doing anything dangerous. Just schooling her horse during a dressage session. Horse tripped and she fell.

The horse she fell from is a Grand Prix level dressage horse. Not some crazy barnyard freak.

Maybe you should give her a call and let her know she doesn't need a helmet.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I wear one 100% of the time. Don't care what others think about that.

If you want to hop on my horse, you will wear one.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't wear one unless im on a unbroke or a problem horse. Otherwise the only time I wear a helmet is when I'm wearing a hunt cap in the hunter under saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

mildot said:


> She's definitely not a kid or a beginner who can't ride. In fact, she's a world class rider who has represented the US in international competition many times over.
> 
> She wasn't doing anything dangerous. Just schooling her horse during a dressage session. Horse tripped and she fell.
> 
> ...


Poor woman  I've seen the riders4helmets campaign before. There are some pretty scary stories on there!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

mildot said:


> She's definitely not a kid or a beginner who can't ride. In fact, she's a world class rider who has represented the US in international competition many times over.
> 
> She wasn't doing anything dangerous. Just schooling her horse during a dressage session. Horse tripped and she fell.
> 
> ...


THAT is why I wear a helmet. If I die, then I died doing something I love as others have said and I'm done for (sorry if that is harsh). But I really don't want to become paralyzed or have brain damage, leaving loved ones responsible for my care and leaving me unable to do simple tasks.

I've not been around horses for all my life but even _I_ know the best of horses can trip. And they are still a prey animal; the best of horses can spook. In my opinion it has nothing to do with crazy horses, kid or beginner riders, or dangerous disciplines. The risk comes with the territory and while it may be small, I rather be safe than sorry. It's just too easy to put on the helmet, snap it up, and forget about it.

But to each their own! :wink:


----------



## Brittz (Apr 25, 2012)

Theres a reason behind every rule/safety technique in riding. No way I would tempt fate like that.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You tempt fate everytime you ride .....

More people are killed in cars every day than are killed falling of a horse in a year ... yet we merrily hop in our little cars every day and race down the road.. (yes, I do wear a seatbelt because it is the law .. but I drive a toyota and if I'm hit, I'm afraid I would look much like a can of tuna before it's all over - seatbelt or no)

Maybe helmets should be required in cars .. I see tons of wrecks resulting in head injuries .... just a thought.

I guess the biggest thing is that I just grew up riding and really only ever wore a helmet when I was jumping or showing english .. old habits, I suppose .....

To each their own... and all that stuff ...


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

texasgal said:


> You tempt fate everytime you ride .....
> 
> More people are killed in cars every day than are killed falling of a horse in a year ... yet we merrily hop in our little cars every day and race down the road.. (yes, I do wear a seatbelt because it is the law .. but I drive a toyota and if I'm hit, I'm afraid I would look much like a can of tuna before it's all over - seatbelt or no)
> 
> ...


I've heard this said before but the thing is Airbags and seatbelts are just a couple of the things that are fitted to cars for your safety - horses have nothing fitted to them you have to do that yourself. Newer cars are getting more and more safe with door beams, crumple zones, safety cells, fuel cut off, side air bags - the newer the car the more safe it will be, because safety is always improving and the law is always getting stricter. But since we don't fit things to our horse we must do that ourselves. Not to mention crashing a car and falling from a horse are very different.

Having said all that, I think it's a choice how much you protect yourself (its your head you choose how much you want to protect it!), I'm not ever going to tell someone they HAVE to wear a helmet, but I like both car safety and horse safety to the fullest that I can possibly get.  (By the way I hope that didn't sound like I was targeting you - I've heard this comparison so many times)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am going to protect my head 
I wish I had been wearing a helmet when I was a baby while my
birth mom abused me


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I wear one. I insist that my children wear one, and how can I tell them they have to take a safety precaution that I'm not willing to take? I told my mom many years ago that if she was going to ride with my girls, she would also wear a helmet to set an example, otherwise the girls wouldn't ride with her. She did, and after a couple of gnarly falls, decided a helmet was worthwhile and now wears one any time she's mounted.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope i have never wore a helmet. I have broke 2 year old cut,sorted,penning and been thrown to many times. But i still wont put a helmet on. A cowboy hat works great for me.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I always wear a helmet when I ride. I forgot to put it on once or twice in the past, I noticed right after I got on my horse, something didn't feel right, so I got off my horse and went and got my helmet and put it on. It has just become habit for me to wear one and it just doesn't feel right without it.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Maybe helmets should be required in cars .. I see tons of wrecks resulting in head injuries .... just a thought.


Last year one of my teachers told my class something: she's friends with some brain surgeons and they all wear a helmet when they're driving. I don't know what TYPE of helmet that they would wear that they think would be suitable for a car crash, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

Cinder said:


> Last year one of my teachers told my class something: she's friends with some brain surgeons and they all wear a helmet when they're driving. I don't know what TYPE of helmet that they would wear that they think would be suitable for a car crash, but I thought it was interesting.


Maybe I'll start wearing my helmet in my car too!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tlkng1 said:


> Or even simply trip.


Or the tack broke (I had it happened 3 times on me, twice causing accident). 


I do think wearing or not wearing helmet is up to the person. However I also think it's very insulting when someone say "you are an idiot because you don't wear one" or "you are a beginner if you do wear one". So folks, how about respecting each other opinions and not going into offensive generalization/statements!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

that maybe a good idea


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes we are required to wear one at my barn. If it wasn't a rule though I wouldn't except for in speed events at shows, even though I am used to it now.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I sure do. Only a handful of people do at my barn so I'm a bit out of place. But that doesn't bother me. 1) I'm required to wear one while showing so why not get used to it when schooling? 2) Safety 3) I think it looks good.

So there are my reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like my helmet its light


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't. I just prefer not to. I am required by our insurance company at the summer camp I work at due to an accident in 2008 involving the riding director fracturing her skull after her horse reared and flipped. But other than there, I do not wear one, nor do I judge the dressage riders at my barn that do.


----------



## Brittz (Apr 25, 2012)

texasgal said:


> You tempt fate everytime you ride .....
> 
> More people are killed in cars every day than are killed falling of a horse in a year ... yet we merrily hop in our little cars every day and race down the road.. (yes, I do wear a seatbelt because it is the law .. but I drive a toyota and if I'm hit, I'm afraid I would look much like a can of tuna before it's all over - seatbelt or no)
> 
> ...


Yeah you do you tempt fate by simply walking outside your own house, you tempt fate by walking across the road. Every possible action you could think of has a billion different outcomes that could or could not occur. I would like to think that wearing a helmet could reduce the possibility of brain damage if an accident did occur. There is a reason behind every rule we are taught when riding, and that rule has come about through the experience of a situation that could have prevented if this rule or precaution had been in place. But yes each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

tlkng1 said:


> Or even simply trip.


That's how I had my first, and so far only fall. The horse didn't do anything wrong, she just tripped at the canter, and I went flying over her head onto my head.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I personally don't care if anyone wants or doesn't want to wear a helmet. I consider it a personal choice.

I also have absolutely no problem with those who, despite knowing the increased risk of head injury, make the adult decision to not wear one.

I do have a problem with people who make ignorant, condescending statements regarding those who do wear them or not.


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

I dont because im just the type of person that will take the risk. Also because i think it makes me look ugly and scared haha. Ive had some pretty bad falls and could have gotten killed but hey, what doesnt kill you makes you stronger! Im just a risk taker and always have been. Plus, if i get killed riding horses, atleast ill die happy!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

^ The thing that I'm most scared of is more of a "What doesn't kill you, makes you a vegetable." I can't imagine being unable to do anything myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Also because I think it makes me look ugly and scared haha


I'm not trying to offend anybody, but I really don't get this kind of attitude. I understand that it's a personal choice to wear a helmet (or not wear one).

First, the scared thing:

How does wearing a helmet make you look scared? And how is it a thing that means you are scared? Olympic riders wear helmets. Are they scared? I'm not scared of riding- I wear a helmet. I wear a seat belt in a car, does that mean I'm scared of car rides? Plenty of riders ride with a helmet 100% of the time on a horse, regardless of what they're doing- walking around the arena, training a youngster, etc...that doesn't mean they're scared of every ride. 

Also, the ugly thing. 

There are so MANY different designs of helmets now, it is completely possible to find at LEAST two different ones you like in about a minute of searching. Sure, it's not the most attractive thing ever, but it doesn't make someone look "ugly". I mean, at least I don't walk around thinking that so-and-so looks terrible in a helmet or whatever. 

Also, dead people don't tend to look that good. (Though I do understand you can still die while wearing a helmet). 

For the people who don't feel "comfortable" in one, as I already said, there are many different designs out there that are made not only to be safe, but also comfortable. Even my $50 helmet is pretty darn comfy. It only takes a few rides to get used to the feel of a helmet and after a while it tends to feel weird _not_ wearing one.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

It's a personal choice whether you wear one or not. The law chooses for me right now since I'm not a 18 yet (at least at shows it does...) but I will probably always ride with a helmet. I ride horses for other people a lot so most of the time when I'm getting in the saddle, I don't fully know what I'm getting on.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

Cinder said:


> I'm not trying to offend anybody, but I really don't get this kind of attitude. I understand that it's a personal choice to wear a helmet (or not wear one).
> 
> First, the scared thing:
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth...
Personally I think riding hats look nice and part of the attire - I ride English and I think the whole kit looks great together  but that's just me...


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I always wear a helmet...the other day I was walking my schoolboy around the arena before my lesson and realised I had left my helmet hanging in a stall. I didn't feel right again until I had it on my head. 

I don't think helmets make you look like anything except safe. Safe isn't ugly, last I checked.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Amandaa said:


> Also because i think it makes me look ugly and scared haha.


Yeah, William Fox-Pitt looks like a coward alright..........


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Thanks I hope nothing happens to you too. I been lucky. I never been killed in my life


 
I love that! My mom used to say, "you'd better be careful or you'll wake up dead!".


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol im not saying other people who wear helmets are scared, im just saying that it would look weird on me, i cant even pull off a cowboy hat!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> I am going to protect my head
> I wish I had been wearing a helmet when I was a baby while my
> birth mom abused me


A little off topic but I have to say I'm so sorry for any suffering you've endured. Your last sentence was shockingly sad. You're a very strong person to overcome that.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

natisha said:


> A little off topic but I have to say I'm so sorry for any suffering you've endured. Your last sentence was shockingly sad. You're a very strong person to overcome that.


I agree  so sorry you had to go through that


----------



## lvpanther (Mar 26, 2011)

does a cowboy hat count?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I usually don't. All I do is ride around the yard. I always wore one during lessons, though.

Adults can make their own decisions, but children should always have helmets, no excuses.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessabel said:


> Adults can make their own decisions, but children should always have helmets, no excuses.


Actually, their adult guardians are the only ones with the right to make that decision.


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have never worn a helmet but after a freak trail riding accident almost a year ago (in June) when my beloved gelding got spooked by a deer,bolted and ended up running head on into a tree and passed away from severe injuries an hour later. I had stayed in the saddle and bailed a close few seconds before he struck the tree and honestly as fast as we were going and having had my head bounce off the hard packed ground I'm shocked I walked away that day with pulled back muscles and a stick sticking out of my arm.....I have 3 children and a husband and while it would be weird to wear a helmet my desire to have a better chance of seeing my kids grow up and accomplish things wins hands down over my comfort. I now am a proud owner of a almost 3yr old gelding that I will be starting under saddle and I plan on buying a helmet before I even attempt to sit on him.Oh also my kids WILL wear a helmet when around and on a horse. No ifs,ands or butts about it.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, I wear one. My children also wear theirs and will until they are paying for their own healthcare and are at least 18.

I've had friends hop on my horse sans helmet, it's fine with me. Their head, their choice.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

natisha said:


> A little off topic but I have to say I'm so sorry for any suffering you've endured. Your last sentence was shockingly sad. You're a very strong person to overcome that.


thank you very much 
That is why I choose to wear a helmet


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

It's not dying that I'm afraid of. An aquaintance here went over the top of her horse's head when he stumbled in the arena. She was wearing a helmet and was knocked out. She died later that day from a broken neck.
The helmet didn't help her at all, but she died doing something she loved.

I'm not going to stop doing something I love. You can get hurt doing anything...and even just sitting on the couch being a potato will kill you!

I wear a helmet and I will always wear a helmet. 

WHY? Because it only takes a little tiny bit of brain damage to wreck your life. The brain is a fragile, fragile, complicated instrument and it doesn't respond well to being shaken or stirred. I saw a university professor of tax law who fell from his bicycle.....and was thereafter unemployable. You would never know anything was wrong to speak with him. But he couldn't fill out a bank deposit slip. He couldn't add a column of figures. His short term memory was shot. That bike wasn't going nearly as fast as my horse and it was a heck of a lot closer to the ground.

Accidents happen: that's why they aren't called plans. I don't mind dying a quick death. What I do mind is having to live the rest of my life without a functioning brain! My brain supports my lifestyle. My brain is me. This body is just a shell that I use to transport ME...my brain! So yes, I wear a helmet EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I never have. I have one, but have never worn it. I think it just looks stupid. I'd rather ride in a ball cap if I wear any type of hat. I have been riding for about 16 years, fell once, but it wasn't enough to make me wear a helmet lol. There's nothing wrong with not wearing one, it's each of our choices.


----------



## Paul Turner (Apr 18, 2012)

do wear a helmet every time I’m on a horse. Although I feel that it is a person’s own choice and should not be forced upon. It’s the same with riding a motorbike or a bicycle.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

horsecrazy84 said:


> I never have. I have one, but have never worn it. I think it just looks stupid. I'd rather ride in a ball cap if I wear any type of hat. I have been riding for about 16 years, fell once, but it wasn't enough to make me wear a helmet lol. There's nothing wrong with not wearing one, it's each of our choices.


It is each person's individual choice. My friend was 63 and had been riding her entire life. She wasn't jumping, her horse just stumbled. It was a really freak accident. You've fallen once and it wasn't serious. Good for you and I hope your luck continues. Talk to someone who has had a serious wreck with their horse. It happens even to the best riders. I would argue that taking a chance on wrecking your brain because you don't want to look stupid, isn't a really good choice. But it's your choice and I'll defend your right to make that choice.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm very strict when it comes to other people riding my horse. If you want to ride my horse, you're going to wear a helmet. If you don't want to then you don't ride. It's as simple as that. My horse, my rules. 

I also require them to wear proper riding boots. I have two pairs so if they don't have anything, I'll lend them mine. My biggest thing is that the people that I let on my horse are the people I care about. So I want them to be safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Growing up I wore one 100% of the time. Never thought twice about it, and then about 2yrs ago I stopped, and havent wore one since, really dont know what happened to be honest.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I always feel a tiny bet more relaxed if I ride with somone else who puts on their helmet, rather than one who doesnt. I would never force them or critisize, but when I ride with an unhelmetted person, I have this nagging mental image of us having a spill somewhere on the trail and me having to deal with a person who has a tramautic brain injury out on the trail.

However, it isn't a guarantee of no injury. Anyone knows that.

I have fallen off many times, with some of those having my head connect with the ground. I doubt any of those falls would have killed me, the werent really bad. But, instead of even a mild concussion, I stood up, got back on and had rode home. nothing but some bruises.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*riding helmets*

No one should ever influence another person to NOT wear a hat and no one who has NEVER had a concussion or fractured skull is able to make a judgement based on actual experience. 
Many falls on the head from a horse happen to people 'slopping' up a road or trail on their sensible mount and it suddenly trips up and goes down on its knees. I frequently rode without one as a younger person and looking back it was all about vanity. I now have a scar right around one side of the back of my head from my cheekbone, no memory of what happened but I will never forget the pain, worst I've ever known and I've had 4 children with no more than gas and air. And then there was the panic to my family who thought that even if I survived I might be permanently brain damaged. 
Last year I took some lessons at a reputable local barn where the young women working there actively put people off wearing hats by never wearing them themselves so when I turned up always wearing one they actually thanked me for setting a new standard and began to do the same. I can't imagine anyone calling an american footballer a cissy for protecting his head with a helmet!!!!
Not wearing a hat isn't going to make you a better rider but wearing one will make you a safer one.


----------



## SunsettersGirl (May 23, 2012)

i awlways wear a helmet when i ride because i know the risk i would be taking if i didnt. i feel very strongly about this topic and i even have a speech i am going to a state competition with about why you should wear riding helmets.


----------



## horsebraid (Apr 22, 2012)

Always, always, always. I'm actually the only one at the barn that does, other than the little kids that ride the ponies. Even this one lady who has only been riding a year and goes out on trail rides with a horse that...he's a little unpredictable. She's just too stubborn, as is everyone else up there. It bothers me, but I don't say anything. You know the risks, and it's not my place to tell you it's dangerous.

Even my trainer, when she took out my horse on his first trail ride refused to wear a helmet. Even when I asked her to, that it would just make me feel better being that it was my horse and if anything where to happen I would feel so, so guilty. Sigh.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I do sometimes. Depends on the day. Most of the time I don't. I don't jump down anyone's throat over it, and I like that most of the time nobody does it to me, LOL.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

"You don't tell me to wear a helmet and I won't tell you that you look stupid in your's."

I think it's just best to put it that way.
I have never worn a helmet in my whole life since I am entirely old-fashioned western. And I don't plan on wearing one in the near future...


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> "You don't tell me to wear a helmet and I won't tell you that you look stupid in your's."
> 
> I think it's just best to put it that way.
> I have never worn a helmet in my whole life since I am entirely old-fashioned western. And I don't plan on wearing one in the near future...


And when you're concussed, I won't tell you it _may_ have been a good idea to wear a helmet!

Vanity like this really bothers me. To anyone who this is really a concern for, trust me, you do not look THAT bad in a helmet and no one is really paying attention to the way it looks on your head anyways (at least I don't).


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Im so glad to see this thread. I always wear a helmet and thought that everyone else did too. Then i got to my current barn (almost all trail riders) and im literally the only one who wears one (of the adults). Ive been asked repeatedly why i wear a helmet since im a good rider. Makes me a bit uncomfortable since im naturally a shy person and hate sticking out. Wont stop me from wearing one, but its nice to hear that so many of you wear helmets. 
My helmet is just a part of my gear. I barely notice it, but its saved my head from serious injury a couple of times. 

By the way, can anyone recommend a good helmet for long trail rides, something durable and breathable? Thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am always recommending the Tipperary. It is lightweight, really well vented and super comfy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I am always recommending the Tipperary. It is lightweight, really well vented and super comfy.


Sooooooo buying one of these soon!! Our trainer has one and I love the way it looks. She does endurance and she said that it's super comfy, too.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Cinder said:


> And when you're concussed, I won't tell you it _may_ have been a good idea to wear a helmet!
> 
> Vanity like this really bothers me...


Lots of people do lots of things on horses that have a wide variety of risk. Helmets are ONE way of reducing risk, but only one. One of my pet peeves with helmet enthusiasts is their tendency to focus on just one aspect while ignoring the rest.

Jumping with horses increases risk. Riding a green horse increases risks. Riding English is associated with increased risk. I learned to ride on a spooky mare - THAT increases risk.

How people balance risk vs reward is their business. If they ride on my horses or my property, then I'll feel free to do some risk management for them. Otherwise...they don't need me or my opinions. It would be a sad (but safer) world if no one jumped, rode green horses, or even rode horses at all unless it was a work requirement. There can come a point where someone is TOO safe.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I wear one because I do not want to feel that pang of regret while flying through the air. I've had enough *oh **** moments to know what I'll regret most.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Lots of people do lots of things on horses that have a wide variety of risk. Helmets are ONE way of reducing risk, but only one. One of my pet peeves with helmet enthusiasts is their tendency to focus on just one aspect while ignoring the rest.
> 
> Jumping with horses increases risk. Riding a green horse increases risks. Riding English is associated with increased risk. I learned to ride on a spooky mare - THAT increases risk.
> 
> How people balance risk vs reward is their business. If they ride on my horses or my property, then I'll feel free to do some risk management for them. Otherwise...they don't need me or my opinions. It would be a sad (but safer) world if no one jumped, rode green horses, or even rode horses at all unless it was a work requirement. There can come a point where someone is TOO safe.


That's all well and good, but not wearing a helmet simply because you think they look stupid? I mean...what? 

I jump and do plenty of things on horseback. I'm not *overly* concerned about being safe...at least I don't think so.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I started wearing one about two years ago, mainly on test drives of new horses, or on days I knew i would be pushing it. Gradually increasing to now I always wear one. I recall being the only one on my circle that did. Over the last few weeks I am noticing more and more to the point of almost everyone wears one now. 
I think everyone should wear one, I think it is perfectly reasonable for private clubs, events, insurance companies or land owners to require them. I dont think there should be a law that makes you wear one though.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

It is about choice.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

BubblesBlue said:


> "You don't tell me to wear a helmet and I won't tell you that you look stupid in your's."
> 
> I think it's just best to put it that way.
> I have never worn a helmet in my whole life since I am entirely old-fashioned western. And I don't plan on wearing one in the near future...


There's a big difference between looking stupid & being stupid.
There is no point in belittling anyone on either side of this issue.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

goneriding said:


> It is about choice.


Absolutely.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Cinder said:


> That's all well and good, but not wearing a helmet simply because you think they look stupid? I mean...what?...


First, folks rode horses for thousands of years without helmets. And even today, if you run into a cowboy riding somewhere, he isn't likely to have one. And most of the riders I've met have gone their lives without once putting a helmet on - and not a single head injury among them.

Yes, a freak accident on a horse COULD mean that a lifetime of helmet wearing would have saved you. But if you've never known someone who hurt their head, let alone seriously, then you probably just don't believe the risk is very high - and maybe, just maybe, you are right.

I've never worn a helmet riding a bicycle. I rode thousands of miles in my youth, and never once hurt my head. Nor have I ever met anyone who hurt their head riding bicycles. Yet it is now illegal for a kid to ride a bicycle without a dorky helmet in most of the larger towns in Arizona.

I suspect when someone says they won't wear a helmet because it looks stupid, what they are really saying is, "I think the risk of injury is so low that I consider this 'safety gear' to be a total waste" - just as I will never ride a bicycle while wearing a helmet, and think the vast majority of those who do look "stupid".

I wear a helmet riding because I learned to ride by riding a spooky mare prone to bolting, and now it is a habit. On any trail near me, I consider it reasonable safety equipment due to how rocky everything is. In an arena, I look like a dork. And sometimes, if I'm riding Trooper in the arena, I wear a cowboy hat instead...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

when I start riding I will wear my helmet


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Helmets*



bsms said:


> First, folks rode horses for thousands of years without helmets. And even today, if you run into a cowboy riding somewhere, he isn't likely to have one. And most of the riders I've met have gone their lives without once putting a helmet on - and not a single head injury among them.
> 
> Yes, a freak accident on a horse COULD mean that a lifetime of helmet wearing would have saved you. But if you've never known someone who hurt their head, let alone seriously, then you probably just don't believe the risk is very high - and maybe, just maybe, you are right.
> 
> ...


 First folks did a lot of things that we don't do now - its called progress!!!
I'm not sure that anyone who has had child killed or brain damaged in a bike riding accident would agree with you on that one either
I used to think that I was invincible and 'it would never happen to me' but in a split second on a very ordinary day doing nothing dangerous I was proved wrong. Life is all about taking risks but we can still try to minimise the outcome when things go wrong where we can. If you value your life and the freedom to do whatever you like then its worth doing simple stuff like wearing helmets to keep on doing thise things for as long as you can. The thing that most struck me after my accident was that I could have died in that instant and known nothing about it, I would never have seen my children grow up, seen them have children of their own, ridden another horse, seen another sunset........And if the risk of being brain damaged doesn't concern you then please think about the people who are going to have to wipe your bum for the rest of your life. That sounds more like looking dorky than wearing a hat - and seriously - who cares if you do look like a dork anyway?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> First, folks rode horses for thousands of years without helmets. And even today, if you run into a cowboy riding somewhere, he isn't likely to have one. And most of the riders I've met have gone their lives without once putting a helmet on - and not a single head injury among them.
> 
> Yes, a freak accident on a horse COULD mean that a lifetime of helmet wearing would have saved you. But if you've never known someone who hurt their head, let alone seriously, then you probably just don't believe the risk is very high - and maybe, just maybe, you are right.
> 
> ...


Most of the people I see do wear helmets. Maybe it's a Northeast thing. 

Knowing horses, a freak accident CAN happen at any time. And I do know someone who hurt their head, seriously. My cousin. He ended up in the hospital and he wasn't right for a long time. 

I always wear a helmet when I ride my bicycle. When I was younger, they had people come to school and tell us stories about kids getting hurt riding their bikes without a helmet. 

Why is it different on a trail than in an arena? You are willing to wear a helmet sometimes, so why not all the time? You could still fall off in the arena. Depending on the ground in it, an injury there could be more or less just as bad as an injury on the trail. 

Here are some head injury statistics from last year: 



> Cycling: 85,389
> Football: 46,948
> Baseball and Softball: 38,394
> Basketball: 34,692
> ...


Site: AANS - Sports-related Head Injury



> Whether riding Western or English, the height above the ground
> and the variables introduced by the horse itself, create an
> environment where head injuries are relatively common. Despite
> the agility and experience of a rider, it is often impossible to adjust
> ...





> • Head injuries account for the majority of hospitalizations and
> deaths.





> • The mechanism of the majority of equestrian related head
> injuries relates to your distance above the ground and not to
> forward speed. The majority of head injuries occur from falls
> caused by unpredictable events. However, 20 percent also
> occur while performing non-riding activities or as a bystander.





> • Risk of injury relates to cumulative time riding, not level of
> expertise. Concussions accounted for 8% of horse riding related
> emergency room data, a rate that is double the rate for other
> major sporting activities.
> ...


Site: http://www.horsehealthusa.com/pdfs/EquestrianHelmetSafety.pdf



> Believe it or not!
> Horseback riding carries a higher injury rate than motorcycle riding. On average, motorcyclists suffer an injury once every 7000 hours of riding. By contrast, an equestrian (horseback rider) may have a serious accident once every 350 hours.





> Injuries commonly occur in the upper extremities, such as the wrist, elbow, and shoulder. Lower extremity injuries, involving the knee, ankle, and foot, are more frequent in rodeos and less common in other equestrian activities. Although most accidents occur while riding a horse, some take place in the stable while handling, grooming, or feeding the horse.
> 
> Some injuries, such as an injury to the spinal region, can leave permanent impairment, possibly resulting in paralysis. Others may cause long-term side effects, such as seizures from a head injury.
> 
> ...


















.

I think I would rather wear a helmet.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

_"I always wear a helmet when I ride my bicycle. When I was younger, they had people come to school and tell us stories about kids getting hurt riding their bikes without a helmet."_

As I pointed out, I rode my bicycle thousands of miles without ever having a head injury, and I grew up without knowing anyone who injured their head riding a bicycle. That means, at a minimum, that the risk of head injury while riding a bicycle is NOT overwhelming.

_"Why is it different on a trail than in an arena? You are willing to wear a helmet sometimes, so why not all the time?"_

The trails I ride are very rocky. It would be hard to fall and NOT hit a rock. That isn't true in our arena. There, you would be hard pressed to find a rock to hit.

_"And I do know someone who hurt their head, seriously. My cousin. He ended up in the hospital and he wasn't right for a long time."_

Fine. I have never met anyone who injured their head riding horses, and yes, I've known folks who have ridden their entire lives. 

_"Most of the people I see do wear helmets. Maybe it's a Northeast thing."
_
Maybe. And if they are riding English or jumping, their risk of a head injury is increased.

"With regard to admission to spinal units for horse riding accidents, there are far more lumbar and thoracic injuries than cervical in contrast to all other sporting injuries (Table 12) which are almost entirely cervical injuries, indicating that there are different mechanisms involved.17 In all other sporting injuries where the head leads it is almost inevitable that the cervical spine, which is more vulnerable, will be fractured rather than the lumbar or thoracic spine. The only rugby injury in which the thoracic spine was involved was when a drunken rugby player fell downstairs after a game. This would be in keeping with the speculation that in horse riding accidents there are two methods of riding: either jockey style (cross country position) with the head forward, where the rider would be more likely to sustain a cervical injury accompanied inevitably by a head injury, and classical style where the head is held high and the rider would be likely to fall on to the buttocks.8 *Jumping is the most dangerous horse riding activity.*13,14,15,16,18 In Australia, injury rates were found to be especially high among event riders14 (Figure 2) and in the USA cross country schooling accounted for 22.5% of accidents at pony clubs.15 USCTA statistics16 show that most serious injuries occurred in a jumping phase (Figure 3). There were 12 back injuries in 1993 and seven in 1995, all occurring in cross country."

Spinal injuries resulting from horse riding accidents

"Among the study participants, 34 (6.1%) had been hospitalized at least once because of a riding injury and 153 (27.5%) had been treated by a physician within the previous 2 years for such an injury. The overall injury rate was 0.6 per 1000 riding hours. Among those injured, sprains or strains (41.8%), lacerations or bruises (40.0%), and fractures or dislocations (33.3%) were the most common types of injury. A total of 27.5% of those injured sustained concussions or other head injuries. Riding 15 to 24 hours per month (odds ratio [OR] = 2.04), being female (OR = 1.81), and riding English style (OR = 1.77) were the characteristics most strongly correlated with injury."

Horseback riding injuries among children and you... [J Fam Pract. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI

"The place where most accidents occurred was on cross country. Cross country involves jumping fixed obstacles at speed. If a horse hits one of these obstacles, either the rider or horse and rider will fall. The second most common area was either stadium or other unspecified. Warmup areas for the jumping phases were the next most likely place for an injury. It comes as no surprise the jumping phases accounted for 86% of the injuries. Dressage accounted for only 1% and the stable area and other accounted for 12%, again indicating the surprisingly large number of unmounted injuries."

American Medical Equestrian Associaton

I'm not arguing to ban jumping, or to make jumping for adults only - but someone who jumps will have a higher risk of head injury WITH a helmet than I have WITHOUT one.

It is entirely appropriate for a person to judge risks vs rewards and determine what is the right balance for them. I admire those who jump with their horses, but at 54, I don't have a lot of desire to follow them. Too risky.

Wearing a cowboy hat instead of a helmet? For most flat riding, that isn't a huge risk. It does increase risk somewhat, but the overall risk remains lower than for some other riding.

_"Life is all about taking risks but we can still try to minimise the outcome when things go wrong where we can."_

I do a great deal to minimize my risk. I've done a lot of training with my mare to reduce her spookiness. I've learned to recognize increasing tension, and how to defuse things. I'm actually pretty decent at staying on her back. I use an Aussie-style saddle that is designed to help one stay on - and I have experienced how much it can help. When I ride on pavement or on the rocky trails, I wear a helmet. I don't jump and I try very hard not to push her past the breaking point. Risks beyond that are risks I accept as a part of riding.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*helmets*

That is an excellent response. We should always remember that we might be that one in a thousand who it does happen too, when someone asked a wonderful brave lady I once knew who died far too young of cancer
"why you?'
she replied
'Why not me"
When I thankfully survived my head injury it wasn't hitting the ground that caused the damage it was actually being kicked on the head by the horse as he jumped over the top of me. We were in a perfectly safe environment, I'd had him since he was born, he wasn't spooky or unpredictable, he was as sensible and kind as any horse could be, he'd never bucked or reared or bolted. Something happened and I will never know what but at least I lived and fully recovered to learn a lesson from it, Not everyone is so lucky


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I never knew anyone who received a head injury from not wearing a bike helmet and I wear one 97% of the time, but that's how I was raised. As I stated earlier in the thread I do ride horses with a helmet on, and I knew someone who was riding a completely bomb proof horse (a police mounted division horse) when the horse made a sudden sideways movement at a full gallop and she fell off the horse, hit her head on a fence post. She slipped into a coma and died. She was about 30 years old and had been riding all her life. She wasn't wearing a helmet, now I don't know if a helmet would have saved her life, but it would at least given her a better chance. She left behind a husband and two young kids.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Always! I might take it off to have a picture or two snapped at the halt or walk, but other than that I'm not taking any chances!
I'd rather wear my helmet than take the chance of a fall that prevents me from riding ever again.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

BSMS- you really can't judge it on one person (you) who has ridden thousands of miles or whatever on a bicycle, judge it by majority when debating over whether or not to wear a helmet. Dorky? A helmet? Really? Safety over fashion, looks, etc., always for me.. And I am sure there are people that could go without wearing a helmet and not get hurt, but a lot of people do get hurt.. 

Personally, if I can prevent a possible head injury with something as easy as wearing a helmet, I am going to do it. 

Do I wear a helmet in cars? No, but I wear a seat belt. And cars don't have a mind of their own, horses do.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Casey has hit the exact point here in saying that a horse has a mind of their own and that mind is 100% instinct no matter how much we thnk we have "tamed" or "trained it out of them. Unlike other sports like football, soccer, bike riding etc, where people can contol their actions, I am sure we have all seen or ridden a horse that suddenly decided the horse eating tree was just too much, or spooks hard at a rabbit jumping out of the brush.

Sure, we can train and desensitize but we can't get rid of that ultimate instinct. If the instinct kicks in and it tells the horse to go, they are going to go.

I've taken more falls from those accidental spooks than from actual riding events like jumping...I am sure many of us have experienced the horse that jumps out from under you sideways and leaves you in the air while they are on the other side of the arena.

Even recently, though I got lucky, I was riding my horse in the arena around some jumps getting him used to the flowers..he seems to have this fear of pink and purple flowers. Anyway, there had been a show that day at our barn and there was the usual minor trash that had escaped the barrels, one of which was a styrofoam sandwhich container, one of those hinged like containers. Not normally spooky at things like that, and he had gone around it several times in our work around the arena, the wind picked it up a little and the container came at him with its "mouth" open as we were coming around in a slow canter. My horse registers very low on the spook meter but that was too much. He went sideways and up at the same time and I was looking for a place to land but fortunately, he is also the type to not bolt, buck or keep moving when he spooks...he takes that hard sidestep and then stops. I was able to hang on but I mean barely by a horsehair...

It is the horse's base instinct that has me doing what I need to do to protect myself as much as I can. Even the best trained backyard plow horse can be an issue if the conditions are right..I don't care to play proverbial Russian Roulette trying to determine if this or that day is a non-spook day.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> "I always wear a helmet when I ride my bicycle. When I was younger, they had people come to school and tell us stories about kids getting hurt riding their bikes without a helmet."
> 
> As I pointed out, I rode my bicycle thousands of miles without ever having a head injury, and I grew up without knowing anyone who injured their head riding a bicycle. That means, at a minimum, that the risk of head injury while riding a bicycle is NOT overwhelming.
> 
> ...


Just because you personally have never had a head injury while riding a bike doesn't mean they don't happen or even don't happen often.

Personally, I would say riding a horse known for spooking isn't really any less dangerous than jumping small cross-rails and verticals (under 2'). I've ridden plenty of spooky horses. My current lease horse is a bit spooky, and I ride him in an English saddle. It's easier to ride him over some jumps as opposed to when he's spooking. Of course, as the height of the jump goes up, the risk probably does as well, so my point might be moot.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"It is the horse's base instinct that has me doing what I need to do to protect myself as much as I can. Even the best trained backyard plow horse can be an issue if the conditions are right..I don't care to play proverbial Russian Roulette trying to determine if this or that day is a non-spook day."

So...you use an Aussie saddle, because an Aussie saddle is deeper, and the poleys will help you stay on if the horse spooks? And they will - I bought mine after I hurt my back, and I checked it out during several good spooks at a time I could barely mount the horse.

Riding a horse that spooks, particularly when you lack experience (as I did) is almost certainly more risky than jumping under the eye of a good instructor.

I'm not arguing against wearing a helmet. I often do. Anyone who wants to wear one is welcome to do so, IMHO. But there are a lot of ways to deal with risk, and not everyone needs to make the same choices I do.

In order to take some of the emotion out of it, let's consider bicycle statistics:And some more statistics from 2008 data also released in 2010: 

One-seventh of the cyclists killed were between 5 and 15 years old. 
Average age of a bicyclist killed on US roads: 41 
Average age of a bicyclist injured on US roads: 31

Bicyclists 15 and under killed: 93. Injured: 13,000
Bicyclists 16 to 34 killed: 168. Injured 20,000
Bicyclists 35 to 54 killed: 270. Injured 13,000
Bicyclists 55 and older killed: 179. Injured 6,000
Alcohol involvement was reported in 37% of 2008 deaths.
Nearly one fourth (23%) of the cyclists killed were drunk. (BAC over .08 g.dl)
Fatal crashes typically were urban (69%) and not at intersections (64%). ​Bicycle Helmet Statistics

Notice anything odd about those statistics? I did a LOT of bike riding, but it was almost all before I was 18, and most before I was 16. Yet the average age of a bicyclist killed in the USA was...41?!

From the same web page:"The IIHS is consistently the best source of bicycle fatality statistics on the Web. Their picture of a "typical" bicyclist killed on our roads would be a sober male over 16 not wearing a helmet riding on a major road between intersections in an urban area on a summer evening when hit by a car."​If they wanted to be more realistic, they would say a male over 30 years old. I don't know what percentage of the bike riding population is over 30 and riding on a city street, but that scenario has NOTHING to do with how bikes were ridden in the 60s and 70s! We were kids riding in neighborhoods. I was an oddball because I did ride on some city streets, although most of my riding was on little used paved roads out in the desert (Tucson to Vail via Old Spanish Trail was a favorite of mine back then). If I ever broke 25 mph, it was on the hill near Pantano Stables on Houghton, which in that day I could ride and not see a car for 10 minutes.

So does my 14 year old daughter need a helmet while tooling around on our deserted neighborhood streets? Legally, yes - we're in Pima County. But not for safety. It would take a freak accident - which COULD occur - for her to be hurt.

I don't choose to live in fear of freak happenings. I play the odds. When I wear a helmet in the arena, I'm doing it by habit, not because it significantly reduces my risk.

BTW - this site discusses bicycle statistics and fear mongering, which I suspect may also play a role in horse statistics:

Is Cycling Dangerous? -- The Risk of Bicycle Use -- Accidents, Fatalities, Injuries, and Benefits


----------



## Candie (Apr 8, 2012)

Most of my falls were landing on everything but my head! Horses were my chosen career, so I have ridden quite a few for upteen yrs- I have run across more novice riders who have such a fear of falling off, young and old. It seems as if they think the helmet is a body suit... , learning the best way to 'land' when you come off a horse I feel is very important in my book.. Or don't ride if you imagine the worst for heaven sakes!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Most of my falls were landing on everything but my head!


I have fallen four times to date and none of them have even been close to injuring my head. However, I did not set my helmet on a shelf and think to myself that that must mean I am never going to have a hall where my head hits the ground. 

I don't think of the worst, and I know a helmet won't protect you from all injuries. However, it is a simple and easy way to protect your head.


----------



## Lexieloveslady (Apr 18, 2012)

I only wear mine when my moms around and makes me. I feel like if I wear one I'm not trusting my horse 100%


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Lexieloveslady said:


> I feel like if I wear one I'm not trusting my horse 100%


One should never trust any animal 100%. 
All the times I've completely put my trust in a horse, they've thrown a few bucks, sidesteps, and spooky moments.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Lexieloveslady said:


> I only wear mine when my moms around and makes me. I feel like if I wear one I'm not trusting my horse 100%


To be honest, I don't trust my horse at all. At least not in the sense that she will ignore her instincts just because I'm on her. I trust that she will take care of me the majority of the time and not hurt me on purpose, but there is no guaruntee that she won't become spooked to the point that she can't think. Horses are prey animals, they can't help what's hard wired into their system.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I trust my horse.

She isn't a bucker, and her intentions are quite honorable. But she retains the right to hop 4 feet sideways at any given moment, and a few weeks ago, she put it in reverse on the trail and we backed up 100 yards because of...well...space aliens that only purebred Arabians can see? She finally followed the other 2 horses past the Spot of Fear, prancing all the way. Yesterday, she nearly melted at the sight of a metal culvert. We ended up going around because the sight of the other two walking past did nothing for her confidence.

She's a sweet horse, but she is very much a horse. :? I will never make fun of someone for wearing a helmet, although I may not always follow their lead.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I ride some pretty unpredictable horses, and I dont wear a helmet. It's just been my personal choice.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Always, no matter what. I don't care if you think your horse is good and broke, if you trust him with your life (which is what you're doing when you ride), if it's "uncomfortable" or what. Firstly, you should NEVER trust an animal 100 percent. Secondly, a helmet may be unfashionable/uncomfortable, but your head split open is worse. And finally... Accidents happen. "Broke" horses could step on a hive of bees and panic. A deer could spring out. Or they could just plain trip. 

It's logic to wear a helmet if you at all value your head. It's stupid not to - it's like putting on a seat belt in the car.


----------



## bunny987 (May 10, 2012)

I always wear a helmet, and there have been times that I have been tempted not to when I rode my "bomb proof" older quarter horse. I thank God I listened to the voice in my head, because the one time he decided to buck, which he has never done in his life, I was thrown, hit my head, and broke my collar bone so badly, I had to have surgery to repair it. Thank God i had my helmet on! I was able to get back on him and ride him home, because I was by myself and about a mile and a half from home.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> I only wear mine when my moms around and makes me. I feel like if I wear one I'm not trusting my horse 100%


Even if you do, that doesn't mean your horse couldn't make a simple mistake, such a tripping. Even a "bomb-proof" horse can spook one day. Etc.

Horses are *unpredictable* _animals_. 



> I trust my horse.
> 
> She isn't a bucker, and her intentions are quite honorable. But she retains the right to hop 4 feet sideways at any given moment, and a few weeks ago, she put it in reverse on the trail and we backed up 100 yards because of...well...space aliens that only purebred Arabians can see? She finally followed the other 2 horses past the Spot of Fear, prancing all the way. Yesterday, she nearly melted at the sight of a metal culvert. We ended up going around because the sight of the other two walking past did nothing for her confidence.
> 
> She's a sweet horse, but she is very much a horse. I will never make fun of someone for wearing a helmet, although I may not always follow their lead.


I don't own a horse, but I currently lease one. He doesn't buck, rear, or bolt. However, he does spook about once a ride. I trust him...but not 100%. Not enough to get on him, even in the indoor arena, without my helmet on. He's an awesome horse, and I know he wouldn't do anything to *intentionally* get me off...however, when he's scared, he's not thinking logically (same as any other animal). He's not thinking to himself "Well, she trusts me, so I'll just spook this much, not enough to get her off". He's probably thinking something along the lines of "Predator! Going to eat me! Must get away!" 

So far, his most consistent issue has been with the door in the indoor. It can be open or closed, doesn't matter. I can get to that spot and he could have been relatively fine for the last few steps, and he decide "no way" and twist, go sideways, or whatever else and I'm left feeling lucky with a lost stirrup. 

Even if you do trust your horse 100%, do you trust yourself that much? Sometimes, the horse does nothing wrong, but the rider does.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Ive always worn my helmet and always will. I ride a 6 yr old green boy and the other day believe it or not i got on him for the first tim ever with an akubra and realised just before i was going to go for a ride that i didnt have my helmet on so my mum quickly grabbed it for me. Half an hour later my horse tripped over and nearly fell on top of me and my head hit the ground very hard. I'm quite confident the only reason i didnt do any damage to my head that day was because of my helmet. So I will always ride with it, no matter how tempeting it is to just ride in my akubra. Anything can happen in a matter of minutes


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

The only time I wear a helmet is at the horse shows! I probably should at all times, but I don't.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Shoebox said:


> Always, no matter what. I don't care if you think your horse is good and broke, if you trust him with your life (which is what you're doing when you ride), if it's "uncomfortable" or what. Firstly, you should NEVER trust an animal 100 percent. Secondly, a helmet may be unfashionable/uncomfortable, but your head split open is worse. And finally... Accidents happen. "Broke" horses could step on a hive of bees and panic. A deer could spring out. Or they could just plain trip.
> 
> It's logic to wear a helmet if you at all value your head. It's stupid not to - it's like putting on a seat belt in the car.


My first, and so far only fall was when the horse tripped. This horse was about as bombproof as you could get. Which didn't help me one bit when she went down on both knees at the canter.

And I am **** sure I would have been carted away in an ambulance if it wasn't for my helmet (I landed straight on my head).


----------



## Newatthis (Mar 13, 2012)

Wearing a helmet is a personal choice IMO. It's kinda like wearing your seatbelt. Some people do some don't and some people will get injured if they don't wear it and some people will if they do. Statistics show they both save lives but that doesn't mean if you don't wear one you will get seriously injured or die. So really it all boils down to if you want to take every measure possible to prevent injury or risk it. 

My children on the other hand wear helmets for riding anything and ALWAYS are buckled in to proper seats. When they are of age then they can make their own decision.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It would be crazy to trust a horse 100%, they are flesh and blood animals not robots. We humans are allegedly the most intelligent beings and yet we have freak accidents, make poor judgements and quite often just get it wrong so we can't even trust ourselves so why trust something with far less intelligence that runs on primitive instinct a lot of the time. My oldest mare will pass the heaviest of traffic, barely flinch at gunshots etc etc but if she suddenly noticed one tiny little stone or leaf that was probably not the right size or colour then that could send her hopping straight across a track in any direction with no warning. I've had her so long and know her so well that I know pretty much how she'll react but I would still never trust her. My husband fell on his head and woke up in hospital when his totally reliable showjumper that had had a full health check just a few weeks previous had a heart attack with no warning and fell forward onto its knees then rolled over when he was quietly schooling it one morning. The hat he was wearing was the difference between a concussion and a fractured skull. He's no nervous softie either - he used to play rugby!!


----------



## Candie (Apr 8, 2012)

As your balance becomes stronger, your not as apt to come off the horse. But wearing or not wearing a helmet is up to the individual I feel.


----------



## 03firefly (May 29, 2012)

I don't want to die doing something I love. I want to enjoy doing something I love for a long time.

I will always wear a helmet. Sometimes I like to play with the idea that I could get away with not wearing one, and I probably could. However, I've ridden enough crazy horses and enough calm horses that had their crazy moments to keep one on.

If people do not want to wear one, that is fine. However, it kills me when people explain that they don't wear one because it wont always protect you. Yes, a helmet wont always protect you, but you cannot say that a helmet is not effective. There is too much proof that a helmet can save you from head injuries if you fall off a horse. You don't have to wear one, but do not try to convince people that wearing one doesn't do anything.
I also get annoyed with people saying that wearing a helmet throws off your balance. There are plenty of riders with helmets that have amazing balance. If you've ridden without one for a while and then put one on, you'll have to get used to it, of course, but once you do, it will not throw you off balance.

If you don't want to wear a helmet, that's fine. I don't even care if people simply don't like the look, as long as they're aware that, yes, a helmet can save you in certain incidents; basically, it should be an informed decision. Know the pros and cons of wearing a helmet, and make your choice.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

We all know that helmets protect your head in most cases.
That is common knowledge right? However, it gets really annoying when you have " Helmet Nazis" ( as I like to call them) who will get in to fights over the helmet issue, and who constintely talk about how stupid people are who don't wear helmets. If you always wear a helmet, good for you! But don't try and covince everyone else who doesn't wear a helmet that they are stupid or niive for not wearing one. I wear one but only because it is one of my barns rules. My helmet always seems to get in the way and is quite annoying. Let me be clear though, if anyone is jumping, or riding a horse they don't know, then I totally understand how you can feel passionately about helmet safety. But when I am walking in circles in an arena on my gelding, or goin on a trail ride, then I don't think it's a big deal. I have been riding horses for a long time and have only fallen off twice. (i swear my butt is made of duct tape) and both times I landed on my butt. So a helmet didn't do anything in those situations instead of getting in the way. I also know of a girl who died because she fell off her horse and his hoof for caught in her helmet and crushed her skull. So there are definite good things about helmets obviously, but there are also bad things. To each their own! No need to call each other names and get in fights! Horseback riding is supposed to be a fun, relaxing thing. Yes it is dangerous so we need to be careful but lets not get our panties in a wad. Have fun and enjoy your horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*helmets*



KaylaMarie96 said:


> We all know that helmets protect your head in most cases.
> That is common knowledge right? However, it gets really annoying when you have " Helmet Nazis" ( as I like to call them) who will get in to fights over the helmet issue, and who constintely talk about how stupid people are who don't wear helmets. If you always wear a helmet, good for you! But don't try and covince everyone else who doesn't wear a helmet that they are stupid or niive for not wearing one. I wear one but only because it is one of my barns rules. My helmet always seems to get in the way and is quite annoying. Let me be clear though, if anyone is jumping, or riding a horse they don't know, then I totally understand how you can feel passionately about helmet safety. But when I am walking in circles in an arena on my gelding, or goin on a trail ride, then I don't think it's a big deal. I have been riding horses for a long time and have only fallen off twice. (i swear my butt is made of duct tape) and both times I landed on my butt. So a helmet didn't do anything in those situations instead of getting in the way. I also know of a girl who died because she fell off her horse and his hoof for caught in her helmet and crushed her skull. So there are definite good things about helmets obviously, but there are also bad things. To each their own! No need to call each other names and get in fights! Horseback riding is supposed to be a fun, relaxing thing. Yes it is dangerous so we need to be careful but lets not get our panties in a wad. Have fun and enjoy your horses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I don't think anyone wants to behave like a Nazi here, we all love our horses and want to enjoy them for as long as we can, we share a common passion and lets face it the statistics are loaded against us so even the most sedate riders have to be a little crazy. I have no desire to force anyone to wear a helmet, if they want to take the risk thats up to them, what I do object too though is the peer pressure out there that often stops people from wearing them by insinuating that they are lacking experience or confidence rather than just being sensible. I can't imagine what you are doing for a helmet to get in the way of, I competed in mounted gymkhana games for many years as a child and never had that problem. maybe you need a new one? If that girls horses hoof was close enough to her head to get caught in the helmet then it was close enough to fracture her skull without the helmet, that was never going to end well. As for trail riding - you are more likely to have an accident out there as you are in an environment that is totally out of your control, where the unexpected can happen too quickly to even see it coming. You sound to be a teenager, I am 60, I have been riding since I was 3, I've owned, ridden and worked with more horses than I can even recall
Look at it like this
Reasons given for not wearing a helmet:
I don't look so pretty/handsome in it
It makes my head sweat and ruins my hairstyle
Uncomfortable? Get a better fitting hat not acceptable as an excuse
Gets in the way? Only between your head and the floor
Makes me a worse rider. No it doesn't, won't make you a better one either
My friends don't wear one - So what?
What will people think of me? What does it matter?
Reasons for wearing a helmet:
It could just save my life or be the difference between a mild concussion and brain damage.
The human body can cope with an amazing amount of damage but when they say 'Brain dead' they are going to pull the plug.
You have a lovely horse, I hope you have many years of fun together


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

No, my cowboy hat looks funny over a Charles Owen Ascot.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

I do- because my yard requires me to. Now, I think this is a VERY subjective issue.
I have had my mare since I was eight. I have ridden and fallen off A LOT. I know how she bucks, I know her warning signs. 
If I had my choice I would not wear a helmet when doing dressage on her. Why? Because I live in a place where temperatures go up towards 50 degrees Celsius in summer- and every time I get off after a hard dressage session I feel like i'm going to faint and puke due to the heat contained by the helmet.
However, jumping, hacking, or riding another horse- I will always wear a helmet.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*helmets*



Fingerlakes said:


> No, my cowboy hat looks funny over a Charles Owen Ascot.


 No disrespect but I would feel such a fool riding in a cowboy hat - I'm English, just not what we're used too. We are what we are!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Helmets*



Bobthebuilder said:


> I do- because my yard requires me to. Now, I think this is a VERY subjective issue.
> I have had my mare since I was eight. I have ridden and fallen off A LOT. I know how she bucks, I know her warning signs.
> If I had my choice I would not wear a helmet when doing dressage on her. Why? Because I live in a place where temperatures go up towards 50 degrees Celsius in summer- and every time I get off after a hard dressage session I feel like i'm going to faint and puke due to the heat contained by the helmet.
> However, jumping, hacking, or riding another horse- I will always wear a helmet.


 I know what you mean - I am still trying to get used to CT summers and the feel of sweat trickling down my face, All a learning curve and one I could do without but I will never forget the experience of one minute riding along chatting to friends and the next coming round (briefly) on the floor wondering where I was. No warning, no memory, could have been something as silly as a very aggressive horsefly. I was 34, had ridden, owned horses/ponies since I was 3 and worked for a breeder who produced competition horses that I broke and rode on, hunted, jumped, cross countried, not a novice rider in any way. taught me a very hard lesson


----------

